# Toro 721 single stage



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

looking for a new 721 single stage. Any one seen any out there at a dealer?

My 2 local guys are out. Want to pick one up for our walkways, was going to wait till next year but I really want to try one out. I am in southern NH..

thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wouldn't the "local guys" be able to call Toro and find out who has them in stock ??


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wouldn't the "local guys" be able to call Toro and find out who has them in stock ??


 


both were more interested in selling the 621's that they had in stock


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its soo late in the snowblower sales season you proballywon't find a new machine if its not on the dealers floor. its time for manufactures to start making mowers and stuff


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> its soo late in the snowblower sales season you proballywon't find a new machine if its not on the dealers floor. its time for manufactures to start making mowers and stuff


 

I have found plenty of 621's and Honda 520's .....but no 721's

If they were to order one from the Toro it would be a minimum of 10 days and that is if Toro had ant left! full price too!]plus shipping....I guess I can wait for a preseason sale for next year


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Give a call over to Farinas in Watertown, MA. They're only about 35 mins from Southern NH. They had two 721's on the floor when I was there on 2/19 picking up a belt for a Toro 3650. I was tempted to ask for a test run with the 721, but I had my wife and son waiting in the car.

Farinas 
61 Galen St
Watertown, MA 02472
617-926-1717


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Give a call over to Farinas in Watertown, MA. They're only about 35 mins from Southern NH. They had two 721's on the floor when I was there on 2/19 picking up a belt for a Toro 3650. I was tempted to ask for a test run with the 721, but I had my wife and son waiting in the car.
> 
> Farinas
> 61 Galen St
> ...


Thanks....i will call.
I hear they will b adding the quick shoot lever to next years model. Will check in with them.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

ilucas said:


> Thanks....i will call.
> I hear they will b adding the quick shoot lever to next years model. Will check in with them.


Interesting to see how that plays out. With the 721R-C targeted for commercial use, I wonder how many folks "prefer" the quick shoot feature over a mechanically simple hand turn chute? As a homeowner, the quick shoot feature is very appealing, but as a contractor, you have to love the simplicity and basic design of a hand turn chute....not much can go wrong with that set-up in the middle of a job. Kind of that, "keep it simple stupid" manufacturer logic. I believe Honda is keeping the hand directed chute and deflector on their new HS720 for that very reason.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Interesting to see how that plays out. With the 721R-C targeted for commercial use, I wonder how many folks "prefer" the quick shoot feature over a mechanically simple hand turn chute? As a homeowner, the quick shoot feature is very appealing, but as a contractor, you have to love the simplicity and basic design of a hand turn chute....not much can go wrong with that set-up in the middle of a job. Kind of that, "keep it simple stupid" manufacturer logic. I believe Honda is keeping the hand directed chute and deflector on their new HS720 for that very reason.


 When I called them Monday they were all out of the 721's.....As far as the chute goes I really want the quick chute. We have tight doorway entrances in the complex we take care of. I only have one guy working with me (my nephew) and he does all the snow blowing. So if he busts something up because of carelessness he has nowhere to hide and I'll bring the wrath down on him...haha. When the power max came out I grabbed two of them way back years ago just because of their chute (just bought an 1128 2 weeks ago too)! Turns out now that Toro has won me over. Great snowblowers, we have never had any issues like with the others in the past, I will be buying Toro's as long as we are doing walkways!


----------

